# Hmm



## inspectorD (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like we are going to start handing out the best handyman Award to the folks who help out the most. Unfortunatly,,The moderators will not be included in this award process, cause we are always helpin out by gettin the spam off the plate.

So all the good folks out there, please nominate someone , so we can recognize them for all their help.:banana::banana::banana::banana:

There's those bannanas again....hmmmm

Good luck!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 12, 2010)

Great idea you have there Inspector, we've got a lot of trade people who really go out of their way to help people find answers to problems they are having and educating the right way to finish a job correctly.

How will this nomination process work?

You really are styling in your new tool belt aren't ya!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 13, 2010)

What happens if everyone nominates and votes for themselves?  What do we do if it's a 400 way tie, with each nominee having one vote; their own.

I always wondered how the Cardinals in the Vatican avoid that problem when they elect a pope.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, still waiting on how nominations are to be made Inspector.

To bad moderators can't be nominated cause I think you should be the very first recipient of an award for helping others or the handy guy of the month. You have been here since the beginning and helped countless of people with all kinds of problems, taken time to mediate arguments, motivate homeowners with problems and even taken out the trash.

I'd like to see you get the very first award for your unselfish commitment to this site and helping point others in the right direction of home improvement. I think an exception should be made for the first nomination, InspectorD deserves recognition of his continued support and preserving it for the benefit of others for the many years he has been a member!

...even tho he wears some awful funny hats on occasion. Just my :2cents:


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 17, 2010)

What do I win?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 17, 2010)

Aww,,gee golly...gee wiz...you guy's...

I don't know what TX gets?..maybe some antacids??

And as far as nominations go, well, self praise is no recommendation.

 

I'm stayin nuetral, there are plenty of other folks on here that have helped out for a long time too. Craig in Fl, KoK, speedy and many more. 

So Yall pick out a nice :trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 17, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> What do I win?



You got us! What more could anyone possibly, ever dream of having? 

(well, maybe a pack of bubble gum...)


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 17, 2010)

I nominate Nestor for best Canadian Culture Ambassador.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 21, 2010)

Do I have a second?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 21, 2010)

HEHE, I was sleepin at the switch...I'll second that...

It's either him or Red Green...and since Red ain't here...:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 21, 2010)

I think we should have an "Poster of the Month" award,
just like Burger King has an "Employee of the Month" award.

I could see it now:






POSTER OF THE MONTH


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 22, 2010)

He looks happy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 22, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> He looks happy.



He looks a lot like InjectorD on prom moring.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 22, 2010)

You see what this place has done to me.....at least I have a smile on my face.,it can't be all that bad.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 22, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> .....at least I have a smile on my face.,it can't be all that bad.



Careful...

The town I grew up in (Selkirk, Manitoba) is home to a mental hospital.

Most of the people that wander around that place have a smile on their face too and don't think being there is all that bad either.

That "Poster of the Month" guy may be smiling, but maybe it's because he's looking forward to decapitating you and eating your brain.  And from the looks of things, yours wouldn't be the first one he's eaten.

Selkirk Mental Health Centre | Manitoba Health | Province of Manitoba


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 23, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Careful...
> 
> looking forward to decapitating you and eating your brain.  And from the looks of things, yours wouldn't be the first one he's eaten.
> 
> Selkirk Mental Health Centre | Manitoba Health | Province of Manitoba



nestor...that bear of yours has the same look...you keepin sumthin from us??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 23, 2010)

Keeping something from you?

I thought you guys knew that brain eating was common in Canada.  Psychos do it, zombies do it, and the Polar Bears like to do it too.

Heck, even politicians do it.  They'll wait for the TV cameras to show up at a photo op, look for a baby to kiss, then bite off it's head and eat it's brain.

No, it isn't pretty.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I'm never going to Canada, again.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 24, 2010)

It's just part of the culture, TxBuilder.

...like tying people to railway tracks.

Decapitated bus passenger, man was 'totally calm' during attack - The Globe and Mail


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 24, 2010)

That article was messed up. What happened to the killer?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 24, 2010)

The killer was a Chinese Canadian immigrant from Calgary by the name of Vincent Li.  He heard voices in his head while on a Greyhound Bus trip telling him to kill the guy in the seat next to him (Tim McLean) before McLean killed him.  Li pulled out a hunting knife and stabbed McLean repeatedly in the neck.  The bus driver immediately pulled the bus over just outside Winnipeg and the passengers evacuated the bus.  Li then proceeded to cut McLean's head off with the knife, and actually ate part of the body.  Li's thinking was, that if he ate the body, it couldn't come back to life and kill him.  I don't know what parts he ate, but I don't think it was the brain.  (He wasn't from this area so he didn't know that the local custom was to decapitate the head and then eat the brain.)

Li was subsequently found "Not Criminally Responsible" in court (he was deemed to be insane at the time he committed the murder), and is currently  housed with other "Not Criminally Responsible" patients at the mental hospital in Selkirk.  There was a big spat on the radio here a few weeks ago when the Selkirk Mental Hospital requested funding of $1 million dollars to build a secure fence around part of the hospital grounds where patients like Li could spend time outdoors.  As it stands now, he's not allowed outdoors without restraints (handcuffs, leg irons) and a guard, and the staff at the hospital figured it was about time they had a secure area outdoors where people like Li could go without the restraints and the guards.  Most people here just want to lock him up and throw away the key.

Tim McLean lived fairly close to where one of my sisters does, and attended the same schools as my two nephews (one of whom got his Transport Canada commercial pilot's licence recently).


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 28, 2010)

Geez. In Texas we would have executed him. I still wouldn't let him outside.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Geez. In Texas we would have executed him. I still wouldn't let him outside.



I've heard you have an express line now.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 29, 2010)

Canada hasn't had capital punishment since the 1960's.  In fact, we won't even extradite someone to another country (even the USA) to have their day in court if the result could be capital punishment.  I guess if I had to choose one way or the other, I'd probably agree with the policy we have now.  Technology is always changing, and there's always the possibility of some new science being able to prove a person is innocent in the future.  That's exactly what happened with DNA testing.

I put capital punishment, abortion, gun laws, and other contentious issues in the same bag; the one marked "Problems with no good solutions."  You know there's no point arguing with anyone about any of the issues in that bag because it's already well established that none of them have a solution that everyone can live with.  So, we all have to live with the problem persisting as it is.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 1, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I've heard you have an express line now.



There's always been one. The population down here overwhelmingly supports it.


----------

